# Download-Free-Sex-Films.com (Erotic-Load) Abzocke



## mario98617 (11 April 2009)

*Download-Free-Sex-Films.com - [ edit]!

*Hallöchen, 

wieder eine recht (un)bekannte Seite die ich gerade entdeckt habe. Klare [ edit] die man aber erst in den AGB  erkennt. Diese Seite wird in den Gästebuchern verschiedener Homepages gepostet wie mir aufgefallen ist. Auf mehreren Seiten fand ich diesen Link zu dieser Seite - hauptsächlich auf [noparse]Jimdo-Seiten[/noparse]

[noparse]Die betreffende URL ist: Erotic Load[/noparse]

Anzumerken ist das man sich nur *mit Email-Adresse registrieren muss* und keine Adressdaten angeben muss. Es steht kein Kostenhinweis (auch nicht versteckt) auf der Anmeldeseite. Der Kostenhinweis kann man erst aus den AGB's entnehmen. 

Hier der betreffende Auszug aus den AGB:


> *7. Zahlungsbedingungen*
> 7.1
> 
> Für den drei-tätigen Testzugang ist ein Betrag von EUR null zu entrichten. Der hieran *anschließende jährliche Kundenbeitrag beträgt fünfundneunzig Euro (exklusive Mehrwertsteuer)*. Der Kundenbeitrag ist für jeweils ein Jahr im Voraus zu entrichten und wird dem Kunden entsprechend in Rechnung gestellt. Die Rechnung ist nach Erhalt unvorzüglich zu begleichen.
> ...


Betreiber laut Impressum ist folgende Firma (natürlich mit Sitz im St.Nimmerleins-Land)



> *Inhaber: *
> Web Entertainment Inc,
> Suite 1, Mec Complex,
> Avenue D'Aroha,
> ...


Wie bei Hasimausi, Pyjamaparty und co wird dann eine Rechnung per Email kommen vermute ich mal.
*
Also Finger Weg - reine [ edit] *


----------

